# Christmas came early! Masked Swallowtails



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

My beautiful wife bought me these beautiful fish today at NAFB. We had been eyeballing the pair at dragon for a while but they ended up getting sick. We ended up finding this nicer, bigger pair today for a far better price. Still very pricey fish but ones that will hopefully become the centerpiece of our tank for years to come.

Acclimating them was unlike acclimating any other fish I can remember. They were almost jumping out of the 5 gallon bucket despite it just having a few inches of water in it. Even picking them up to place in my QT was difficult. They are strong healthy fish. Not sure if I will focus on getting them eating or start TTM first. Either way I hope they make it to my display just after Christmas.





































The male is already cruising the tank. The female is currently hiding but she was the more active of the 2 at the store.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

You have a very nice wife! Congratulations on the purchase. They look very healthy. I hope to see more photos as they settle in.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Niiice! Congratulations bud.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

They are already both eating not only PE Mysis but pellets as well. I mostly feed my fish frozen food however I am starting to feed more pellets. 

I currently have them in 73 degree water but I will raise them up to 76 in the coming weeks. At least it's winter I keep my reef around 76-78 and not much hotter during the summer. More fans can always be added if need be.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow - what a great Christmas present!
Congratulations, not always easy to find a pair, and they look very healthy.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

Not to jinx it but they seem very healthy. Both are eating pellets and pe mysis. They also went for shredded nori but won't eat off the sheets yet. I transferred them today for the first time. I am using my largest QT tanks for them 55 and 80 but only filling up less than half. Once they complete the transfers I will fill up whichever tank they end up in and treat with prazi. Typically this is all I normally treat my fish with. Any suggestions on further meds before they get to display?

I couldn't resist putting a spotlight over them for a couple of quick pics.


----------

